

YouTube CEO Chad Hurley Leaving Position To Take Advisory Role - charlief
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/28/youtube-chad-hurley/

======
danielayele
October 28 2010 - October 6 2006 = 4 years. FYIFV?

~~~
apu
Today I learned that FYIFV = Fuck You, I'm Fully Vested.

------
petercooper
A million sighs go up from all the side-project hackers hoping to get hired on
Twitter to work at YouTube.

------
mkramlich
i'm guessing he's at or approaching the "FU I'm fully vested" point following
the Google/YT buyout. Can't imagine any self-made entrepreneur wanting to stay
inside a large corporate Borg-like entity for any significant length of time.
Other than to honor some minimum terms in a buyout deal.

